# Mr. Greens' First Cycle



## mrgreens (Sep 18, 2022)

Welcome to my First Cycle Log. 

If you're interested in learning more about my training/nutritional background leading up to this point, you can check out Mr. Greens' Transformation Thread or My Introduction Post.

For the next 16 weeks, this is where I'll be posting my weekly check ins. Without further adieu, here's the script:

*AAS:*
250mg Test E / E3D

*Nutrition: *
Lifting Days: 4000-4100 calories (435g Carbs, 285g Protein, 135g Fat)
Non-Lifting Days: 3600-3700 calories (360g Carbs, 280g Protein, 125g Fat)

*Training:*
Day 1: 30min Fasted Walk, Chest/Shoulders, 10min Stairmaster, Assorted Abs

Day 2: 30min Fasted Walk, Legs

Day 3: 30min Fasted Walk, Calves/Arms/Shrugs, 10min Stairmaster, Assorted Abs

Day 4: 30min Fasted Walk, Back, 10min Stairmaster, Assorted Abs

Day 5: 30mins Fasted Walk, Extended Mobility and Stretching (Rest)

This plan will serve as a baseline and I will make changes intuitively based on my response and how I look. Let's get to work!


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 18, 2022)

Good luck man. I’ll be following 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Auctuspharmagroup (Sep 18, 2022)

Excited to see the transformation


----------



## mrgreens (Sep 18, 2022)

9/18/22 - Week 1/16

Photos taken prior to first pin. Couldn't have had an easier/more painless experience first time pushing the plunger. First round of check in pics attached below.

Weight: 187.7lbs


----------



## mrgreens (Sep 18, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Good luck man. I’ll be following
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let’s get it!


----------



## mrgreens (Sep 18, 2022)

Auctuspharmagroup said:


> Excited to see the transformation


💪🏼💪🏼


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 18, 2022)

I really think you’re going to grow a lot on this run. You really put the work on developing a strong natural base. Glad to hear first pin went well. Don’t over complicate anything just keep grinding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Sep 18, 2022)

Good Luck


----------



## mrgreens (Sep 18, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I really think you’re going to grow a lot on this run. You really put the work on developing a strong natural base. Glad to hear first pin went well. Don’t over complicate anything just keep grinding.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was a fulfilling feeling after pinning for the first time, actually. It hit me how much work and prep I’ve put in up this point to become as disciplined as I am. This is just going to make things A LOT more fun


----------



## mrgreens (Sep 18, 2022)

Yano said:


> Good Luck


A good luck wish from Yano! +2lbs lean muscle


----------



## iGone (Sep 19, 2022)

Good luck man, you're already starting with an awesome foundation


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 19, 2022)

Let’s go!


----------



## mrgreens (Sep 19, 2022)

iGone said:


> Good luck man, you're already starting with an awesome foundation


Thank you very much


----------



## mrgreens (Sep 19, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Let’s go!


Go timeeeee!!


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 19, 2022)

One question: why E3D and not every 3.5?

E3D is just going to complicate your dosing and injection schedule and isn’t going to do anything noticeable as far as making your blood levels more stable.


----------



## mrgreens (Sep 19, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> One question: why E3D and not every 3.5?
> 
> E3D is just going to complicate your dosing and injection schedule and isn’t going to do anything noticeable as far as making your blood levels more stable.


My understanding was E3D vs E3.5D will not make a difference and to keep dosing the same.


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 19, 2022)

mrgreens said:


> My understanding was E3D vs E3.5D will not make a difference and to keep dosing the same.


If you pin E3D some weeks you’ll end up pinning 3 x in one week rather than 2x, meaning that some weeks you’ll be taking 750mg instead of 500.

In the grand scheme it doesn’t matter much. I was just curious if you had a specific reason for doing it that way.


----------



## mrgreens (Sep 19, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> If you pin E3D some weeks you’ll end up pinning 3 x in one week rather than 2x, meaning that some weeks you’ll be taking 750mg instead of 500.
> 
> In the grand scheme it doesn’t matter much. I was just curious if you had a specific reason for doing it that way.


Right. So if I keep going E3D, over the course of the cycle, I’ll be injecting an average of 585(ish)mg/ week instead of 500. Want to double check my math?


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 19, 2022)

mrgreens said:


> Right. So if I keep going E3D, over the course of the cycle, I’ll be injecting an average of 585(ish)mg/ week instead of 500. Want to double check my math?


Math checks out. 583.33mg per week on average.

The way you’re doing it is fine. I’m just curious what your motivation is for doing things E3D instead of a set 2x per week E3.5D.  It seems overly complicated unless you have a specific reason for using that protocol.


----------



## mrgreens (Sep 19, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Math checks out. 583.33mg per week on average.
> 
> The way you’re doing it is fine. I’m just curious what your motivation is for doing things E3D instead of a set 2x per week E3.5D.  It seems overly complicated unless you have a specific reason for using that protocol.


No specific reason. I thought if I was going E3.5D I would be switching morning/evening injection times whereas it’s easier for me to just do it at the same time on injection days.

Now I’m realizing it’s really just an average of E3.5D over the 16 weeks which, you’re right, is more simple to ensure the correct dosage. 

So - first pin was Sunday AM. Next pin can and should be Wednesday AM?

Just want to make sure I don’t need to be alternating day/night pins.


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 19, 2022)

mrgreens said:


> No specific reason. I thought if I was going E3.5D I would be switching morning/evening injection times whereas it’s easier for me to just do it at the same time on injection days.
> 
> Now I’m realizing it’s really just an average of E3.5D over the 16 weeks which, you’re right, is more simple to ensure the correct dosage.
> 
> ...


If you’re using enanthate it really doesn’t matter. Sunday and then whenever you get around to it on Wed is perfectly fine.  The main thing is just that you’re allowing a significant overlap of the half-lives between injections. 

There’s nothing wrong with E3D either. My intent wasn’t to tell you that you’re doing it wrong by any means. I just wondered why is all. If E3D works for you then go with that.


----------



## mrgreens (Sep 19, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> If you’re using enanthate it really doesn’t matter. Sunday and then whenever you get around to it on Wed is perfectly fine.  The main thing is just that you’re allowing a significant overlap of the half-lives between injections.
> 
> There’s nothing wrong with E3D either. My intent wasn’t to tell you that you’re doing it wrong by any means. I just wondered why is all. If E3D works for you then go with that.


I couldn’t wrap my head around the E3.5D for some reason, but I understand now. That’s what I’m going to follow just to ensure my dosage is right at 500mg/week. Sunday and Wednesday shots.


----------



## mrgreens (Sep 19, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> If you’re using enanthate it really doesn’t matter. Sunday and then whenever you get around to it on Wed is perfectly fine.  The main thing is just that you’re allowing a significant overlap of the half-lives between injections.
> 
> There’s nothing wrong with E3D either. My intent wasn’t to tell you that you’re doing it wrong by any means. I just wondered why is all. If E3D works for you then go with that.


I appreciate your help. You’re correct about it being much simpler this way. And, once again, I’d obviously like to make sure my dosage is dialed in so this will take care of that.


----------



## mrgreens (Sep 20, 2022)

Standard meal here:

250g cooked jasmine rice 
200g chicken breast
100g broccoli 
70g avocado
69g POP TART

And, yes, sometimes I put mustard on the Pop Tart too.


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 20, 2022)

mrgreens said:


> And, yes, sometimes I put mustard on the Pop Tart too.


----------



## eazy (Sep 20, 2022)

mrgreens said:


> I put mustard on the Pop Tart too


blocked and reported.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 20, 2022)

mrgreens said:


> Standard meal here:
> 
> 250g cooked jasmine rice
> 200g chicken breast
> ...



You seem like me. I always want some kind of sauce or condiment with my food. It’s hard for me to not have anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrgreens (Sep 20, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> View attachment 28701


Sweet and savory


----------



## mrgreens (Sep 20, 2022)

eazy said:


> blocked and reported.


😂😂


----------



## mrgreens (Sep 20, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> You seem like me. I always want some kind of sauce or condiment with my food. It’s hard for me to not have anything.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sauce is a must at the very least on my chicken meals. Once it’s sitting in the fridge for a couple days…. Well ya know, it’s chicken.


----------



## PZT (Sep 20, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> You seem like me. I always want some kind of sauce or condiment with my food. It’s hard for me to not have anything.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don’t you fkin entertain that pop tart blasphemy, you sommabish lol


----------



## eazy (Sep 20, 2022)

PZT said:


> pop tart blasphemy


not sure he saw it.

no human puts mustard on a pop tart.

Mr Greens is an alien.


----------



## Stickler (Sep 20, 2022)

mrgreens said:


> It was a fulfilling feeling after pinning for the first time, actually. It hit me how much work and prep I’ve put in up this point to become as disciplined as I am. This is just going to make things A LOT more fun


If the work and diet and discipline are there, it WILL be a LOT more fun. (So I've been told anyway.. I have to work on the discipline part)


----------



## PZT (Sep 20, 2022)

eazy said:


> not sure he saw it.
> 
> no human puts mustard on a pop tart.
> 
> Mr Greens is an alien.


He’s gotta be fkin lying


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 20, 2022)

PZT said:


> He’s gotta be fkin lying



Maybe if it were a hot dog flavored pop tart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Sep 21, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Maybe if it were a hot dog flavored pop tart


Reported! Reason: Gross as fuck.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 21, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Reported! Reason: Gross as fuck.



Kinda sounded like a limp bizkit song


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrgreens (Sep 21, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Maybe if it were a hot dog flavored pop tart
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd have to add relish in that case


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 21, 2022)

mrgreens said:


> I'd have to add relish in that case



Fuck. You have a point. Fuck these haters. I might even throw it on a bun at this point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrgreens (Sep 21, 2022)

Second pin this morning. Not quite as smooth as the first. I expected that using my non-dominant hand (left hand injecting left glute). Little bit of blood, much tighter ass cheek right away — I can tell it’ll cause some discomfort over the next 48 hours. Hurts so good. Crushing back at the gym tonight, weights beware.


----------



## CantGetRight (Sep 21, 2022)

So, hopped on here because this is my first couple weeks back in for a few years, and just had shoulder surgery 8 months back. Doing good w free weights. But this post is my goal in a few months man. Hope all goes well. 🤘🏼


----------



## Stickler (Sep 21, 2022)

mrgreens said:


> Second pin this morning. Not quite as smooth as the first. I expected that using my non-dominant hand (left hand injecting left glute). Little bit of blood, much tighter ass cheek right away — I can tell it’ll cause some discomfort over the next 48 hours. Hurts so good. Crushing back at the gym tonight, weights beware.


Aaah, the days of newbie pinning. I'll never forget the first puncture of scar tissue or hitting my first nerve. Lol.  There could be some discomfort,  but you'll get through it.


----------



## Johnjohnson (Sep 21, 2022)

As a nooby myself I'm following this closely. You'll be finishing up as I plan to start. 

Have you gotten blood work done?

Good luck man, keep the pictures coming.


----------



## normalkev (Sep 21, 2022)

Following, running my first cycle of 300 test 300 primo, on week.  Started a log also.


----------



## mrgreens (Sep 21, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Aaah, the days of newbie pinning. I'll never forget the first puncture of scar tissue or hitting my first nerve. Lol.  There could be some discomfort,  but you'll get through it.


My personality and attitude towards this lifestyle summed up: I got a little excited when I saw a nice stream of blood come out this morning.


----------



## mrgreens (Sep 21, 2022)

Johnjohnson said:


> As a nooby myself I'm following this closely. You'll be finishing up as I plan to start.
> 
> Have you gotten blood work done?
> 
> Good luck man, keep the pictures coming.


I’ve had blood work done twice in the past year. Most recent bloods are posted in a thread on my profile from 4-6 weeks ago now probably.


----------



## mrgreens (Sep 21, 2022)

normalkev said:


> Following, running my first cycle of 300 test 300 primo, on week.  Started a log also.


I’ll definitely check yours out man! Time to grow


----------



## Johnjohnson (Sep 21, 2022)

mrgreens said:


> I’ve had blood work done twice in the past year. Most recent bloods are posted in a thread on my profile from 4-6 weeks ago now probably.


Man you post a lot. I had to go way back.

But based off what I see, and I haven't ran a cycle but I did go on TRT because my levels were below 200 and it changed so much for me, you're going to have a good time in 3-4 weeks going up from 400s especially with your base build. 

I don't know shit though


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 22, 2022)

Johnjohnson said:


> Man you post a lot. I had to go way back.
> 
> But based off what I see, and I haven't ran a cycle but I did go on TRT because my levels were below 200 and it changed so much for me, you're going to have a good time in 3-4 weeks going up from 400s especially with your base build.
> 
> *I don't know shit though*


Intels back.


----------



## mrgreens (Sep 22, 2022)

Johnjohnson said:


> Man you post a lot. I had to go way back.
> 
> But based off what I see, and I haven't ran a cycle but I did go on TRT because my levels were below 200 and it changed so much for me, you're going to have a good time in 3-4 weeks going up from 400s especially with your base build.
> 
> I don't know shit though


I feel like I don’t post nearly as much as some folks just try to be detailed when I do lol


----------



## Johnjohnson (Sep 22, 2022)

mrgreens said:


> I feel like I don’t post nearly as much as some folks just try to be detailed when I do lol


I dig it.


----------



## mrgreens (Sep 25, 2022)

9/25/22 - Week 2/16

Check ins this AM right before third pin. First time using delts, smooth as a whistle despite my shaky hands. Hope everyone has had a great weekend and is enjoying their Sunday.

The scale and photos confirm I’m already starting to hold a lot more water. Workouts are going great, but I have noticed almost immediate psychological gains. Placebo or not, my confidence is through the roof. Thinking and speaking with more clarity and assertiveness.

Weight: 192.6lbs


----------



## mrgreens (Oct 2, 2022)

10/2/2022 - Week 3/16

Couple of things here. Mainly - changes are happening, and it’s extremely exciting. My workouts are already on a different level — strength is up, endurance is up, and recovery is unlike anything I’ve ever experienced. 

With that said, I’m upping my post-workout LISS cardio on the Stairmaster by 10 minutes/day. Also, I’ll be adding 30 mins LISS cardio on the Stairmaster on my rest/non-lifting day. The extra cardio will be accompanied by additional mobility and prehab exercises with a bias towards my shoulders and hamstrings. 

Happy Football Day! Hope everyone has a great Sunday and crushes some weights.

Weight: 195.0lbs


----------



## mrgreens (Oct 2, 2022)

187.7lbs (prior to first pin) VS. 195.0lbs (3 weeks or 5 pins in as of today).

Now that I should be getting close to full saturation, let the real fun begin!


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 2, 2022)

Looking damn good man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 2, 2022)

I'm in. I was thinking about doing a detailed first cycle log and I'm liking the layout of yours. None of those for females as far as I've found. Thought it could help any current/ future ladies as well as some of the badass ladies you gents have at home.


----------



## mrgreens (Oct 2, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> I'm in. I was thinking about doing a detailed first cycle log and I'm liking the layout of yours. None of those for females as far as I've found. Thought it could help any current/ future ladies as well as some of the badass ladies you gents have at home.


Do it. The weekly structure keeps me honest, and also allows me to zoom out a little bit and measure progress over a longer period of time.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 2, 2022)

mrgreens said:


> Do it. The weekly structure keeps me honest, and also allows me to zoom out a little bit and measure progress over a longer period of time.


I'm required to check in weekly with coach, pictures, measurements, a 2 page book of questions and answers about everything from sleep to poop to plan compliance. But I feel like that information AHEAD of time, in a log like this, it would have helped me make this decision sooner. And know what to expect. Stuff like that.


----------



## mrgreens (Oct 5, 2022)

Right side chest/shoulder has been a little bothersome. Wear and tear from athletic career lingering I’m sure.

Mulling over adding BPC 157 preemptively to keep the weights going up as I get deeper into this cycle. Thoughts?


----------



## mrgreens (Oct 9, 2022)

10/9/2022 - Week 4/16

Starting to look thiccer. Little cheek action early this AM. Happy Sunday all!

Right around this weight/BF is usually where I’ve started to pack on some serious muscle in the past. Excited to make some serious changes.

Weight: 201.5


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 9, 2022)

mrgreens said:


> And, yes, sometimes I put mustard on the Pop Tart too.


No. No no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no k


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 9, 2022)

mrgreens said:


> Standard meal here:
> 
> 250g cooked jasmine rice
> 200g chicken breast
> ...


Reported


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 9, 2022)

Fuuuuck


----------



## mrgreens (Oct 9, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Reported


Got some canned tuna going on the pop tart post workout today.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 9, 2022)

Fucking kill me


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 9, 2022)

Good luck on your journey tho you sick fuck. Stick around and maybe we can play tummy sticks


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 9, 2022)

mrgreens said:


> Got some canned tuna going on the pop tart post workout today.


----------



## mrgreens (Oct 9, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Good luck on your journey tho you sick fuck. Stick around and maybe we can play tummy sticks


Not sure what tummy sticks is… but thank you.


----------



## mrgreens (Oct 9, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> View attachment 29713


It’s just like a tuna salad sandwich with some jelly spread.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 9, 2022)

Me looking at your food...


----------



## mrgreens (Oct 9, 2022)

Quick post workout before grocery shopping 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 9, 2022)

Lmao this shit is wild


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 9, 2022)

mrgreens said:


> Quick post workout before grocery shopping 🤷🏼‍♂️


As long as you leave them separate


----------



## namelessug (Oct 9, 2022)

mrgreens said:


> Quick post workout before grocery shopping



This should be illegal


----------



## PZT (Oct 9, 2022)

How do you “wtf” emoji a whole thread lol


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 12, 2022)

Following. We’re first cycle twinsies, I started mine on 9/27. Also test only. Excited to see how yours turns out. Crush it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TODAY (Oct 12, 2022)

mrgreens said:


> Quick post workout before grocery shopping 🤷🏼‍♂️


There I was, thinking that I'd check out some new logs, maybe offer some kind words and sage advice to an intrepid young upstart

And then I saw this


And now I want to fucking die


----------



## mrgreens (Oct 14, 2022)

TODAY said:


> There I was, thinking that I'd check out some new logs, maybe offer some kind words and sage advice to an intrepid young upstart
> 
> And then I saw this
> 
> ...


Do you advise more tuna? More pop tart? More mustard?


----------



## mrgreens (Oct 14, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> Following. We’re first cycle twinsies, I started mine on 9/27. Also test only. Excited to see how yours turns out. Crush it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hell yeah man. I’m watchin yours as well now. Throw up some side by side check ins every couple weeks so I can follow the gainz


----------



## TODAY (Oct 14, 2022)

mrgreens said:


> Do you advise more tuna? More pop tart? More mustard?


Do a spam, mayo, and toaster strudel sandwich next


----------



## mrgreens (Oct 14, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Do a spam, mayo, and toaster strudel sandwich next


Never tried spam. Hard to mess up a sandwich with mayo on it though


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 14, 2022)

This is the definition of eating for results and not taste


----------



## TODAY (Oct 14, 2022)

mrgreens said:


> Never tried spam. Hard to mess up a sandwich with mayo on it though


You're in for a real treat


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 14, 2022)

Spare parts and mucus! My favorite 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrgreens (Oct 16, 2022)

No Sunday check in this morning — spent the weekend away from home.

Have had to keep workouts light the last two days due to my last delt shot. Seems I leaked subq and the swelling in my right arm is still lingering. Staying on top of cardio and hoping I can get back after it tomorrow.

As always, Happy Football day!


----------



## mrgreens (Oct 19, 2022)

Some squats from this morning’s leg session. 

3x6 @ 315lbs

For all my big compound movements, I stay in the 6-8 rep range for my top sets. Once I can complete 3 sets of 8 reps with perfect form and tempo (and actually feel the movement), I increase the weight. 

Goal is 3x8 @ 405lbs.

Strength is improving, and we are dialing tf in. Happy Wednesday y’all. 



https://imgur.com/a/F4vGw1O


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 19, 2022)

How’s the strength on cycle?


----------



## mrgreens (Oct 19, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> How’s the strength on cycle?


Numbers are starting to move up quick now. 5.5 weeks in, so the biggest strength and visual gains are yet to come (I hope). 

Sides to this point - a little nipple sensitivity and being *fully torqued* for half of the day. Nothing bothersome enough to warrant AI dosing. I’ll get bloods done in a couple weeks to see where everything’s at.


----------



## PZT (Oct 19, 2022)

Clean fkin reps


----------



## mrgreens (Oct 19, 2022)

PZT said:


> Clean fkin reps


Thanks. Need to point my toes out a hair wider and I can go even deeper. Goal is 405 for 8 with this exact form and tempo.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 20, 2022)

Your 315 looks 100x better than mine 😅😟


----------



## mrgreens (Oct 20, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Your 315 looks 100x better than mine 😅😟


Practice, practice, practice, and more practice.


----------



## mrgreens (Oct 23, 2022)

10/23/22: Week 6

Changes are happening every day now. This shit is fun - what else can I say?

Hope everyone has a great week ahead. Happy football Sunday!


Weight: 204.9lbs


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 23, 2022)

You can definitely see the progress. Nice work man!


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 23, 2022)

Looking good, keep it up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrgreens (Oct 23, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> You can definitely see the progress. Nice work man!


Shadows came to play this morning and kind of drowned out the photos. But, the gains are coming in a serious way. Weight gain kind of stabilized and I shed a ton of water I was holding so feeling much better now.


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 23, 2022)

mrgreens said:


> Shadows came to play this morning and kind of drowned out the photos. But, the gains are coming in a serious way. Weight gain kind of stabilized and I shed a ton of water I was holding so feeling much better now.



Still no AI though?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Oct 23, 2022)

mrgreens said:


> Some squats from this morning’s leg session.
> 
> 3x6 @ 315lbs
> 
> ...


You're a natural squatter. I bet you get a lot out of them, and they really hit your quads well. So much knee flexion, you're hammies to calfs!!! 🤩🤩🤩 I'm jealous, squats hit my ass and adductors mostly.


----------



## mrgreens (Oct 23, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> Still no AI though?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No need for it yet. I mentioned before nipples are a little sensitive and puffy, but nothing I can’t manage or want to mess with because I’m feeling so good outside of that.


----------



## mrgreens (Oct 23, 2022)

CJ said:


> You're a natural squatter. I bet you get a lot out of them, and they really hit your quads well. So much knee flexion, you're hammies to calfs!!! 🤩🤩🤩 I'm jealous, squats hit my ass and adductors mostly.


Was a catcher in my past life and they’ve always been a central part of any training program for me.


----------



## CJ (Oct 23, 2022)

mrgreens said:


> Was a catcher in my past life and they’ve always been a central part of any training program for me.


Surprised your knees still work after being behind the plate.


----------



## mrgreens (Oct 23, 2022)

CJ said:


> Surprised your knees still work after being behind the plate.


Never had any knee pain surprisingly. My back is a different story


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 29, 2022)

How are we doing?


----------



## mrgreens (Oct 30, 2022)

10/30/22: Week 7

No check-in photos this morning. Everything is going smoothly. Weight gain is coming steadily, PRs are being hit, and just overall feeling great.

Weight: 208.2lbs


----------



## mrgreens (Nov 6, 2022)

11/6/22: Week 8

I’ve been slacking on the check in photos. Been spending a lot of weekends away from home making it difficult. However, training is going phenomenal and I’m growing to say the least . I’ll have an update for y’all soon.


----------



## mrgreens (Nov 13, 2022)

11/13/22: Week 9

Weight: 204.2

Feeling great and looking much tighter/less bloated than I’ve been in previous check ins. Cleaned up my diet and eliminated all of the crap (namely pop tarts). Feels like I’m really starting to add some quality size instead of just eating myself to a fluff to keep the scale going up. 

** I included some side by side comparisons of my check ins prior to my first pin to today’s check ins. Pretty happy with where I’m at and just starting to hit my stride.

As always, feedback, questions, concerns, suggestions are always appreciated! Hope everyone has a great Sunday.


----------



## nsimoy (Nov 13, 2022)

mrgreens said:


> 11/13/22: Week 9
> 
> Weight: 204.2
> 
> ...



Solid! Great back development. Keep it up man.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Nov 13, 2022)

Things are definitely progressing. Excellent work!


----------



## mrgreens (Nov 20, 2022)

11/20/22: Week 10

Weight: 204.9

No pictures today. Felt a small pop in my quad while squatting yesterday, so I need to give that some time. Going to turn a negative into a positive and really focus in on my upper lifts and add some more frequency. Happy with where my weight gain, strength, and looks are at. Starting week 10 with virtually no sides — can’t ask for much more.


----------



## nsimoy (Nov 20, 2022)

mrgreens said:


> 11/20/22: Week 10
> 
> Weight: 204.9
> 
> No pictures today. Felt a small pop in my quad while squatting yesterday, so I need to give that some time. Going to turn a negative into a positive and really focus in on my upper lifts and add some more frequency. Happy with where my weight gain, strength, and looks are at. Starting week 10 with virtually no sides — can’t ask for much more.



Is your quad painful? What do you think happened?


----------



## mrgreens (Nov 21, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> Is your quad painful? What do you think happened?


It is causing some pain. Never had this happen to me before, so I can’t say for certain. I think I avoided a larger issue by stopping when I did.


----------



## mrgreens (Nov 28, 2022)

(Late) 11/27/22 Update: Week 11

Weight: Didn’t bother weighing myself this week after travel/holiday food.

Everything is going well. Still giving the quad time to recover, but will more than likely try out some light leg exercises again this week to see how it responds/feels. Spent my Sunday getting everything in order to be on point this week.


----------



## Oakley6575 (Nov 28, 2022)

Just seeing this. Good progress so far man! Stay on track


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 28, 2022)

Love seeing this development man. You’re doing great. Legs and back are looking awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrgreens (Nov 28, 2022)

Oakley6575 said:


> Just seeing this. Good progress so far man! Stay on track


Yessir! Thank you


----------



## mrgreens (Dec 5, 2022)

(Late [again]) 12/4/22 Update: Week 12

Been slacking on taking my check in pictures. Nonetheless, everything is still going according to plan. I hit legs for the first time in two weeks again this morning. Very light just to push some blood in and not aggravate my quad. Plan is to slowly work back into them and have a crazy last 4-6 weeks of hitting them to end this push.

I got bloods pulled last week and will post them here once I get them back. 

Looking yuge.


----------



## mrgreens (Dec 6, 2022)

BLOODWORK (11 WEEKS IN - 500mg Test E/week)

Pre-Cycle Total Test: 468ng/dL
Mid-Cycle Total Test: *2444ng/dL*

Pre-Cycle Estradiol: 32pg/dL
Mid-Cycle Estradiol: *118pg/dL*

I’d love to hear some takes/thoughts on these numbers. Still no AI.


----------



## mrgreens (Dec 8, 2022)

Back just continues to morph…


----------



## nsimoy (Dec 9, 2022)

mrgreens said:


> Back just continues to morph…



Beast


----------

